
GSA's list of officially approved software is now publicly available as a CSV - jflowers45
https://github.com/GSA/data/blob/gh-pages/enterprise-architecture/it-standards.csv
======
jflowers45
18f tweeted the link and I thought it was interesting to see the list
(original tweet at
[https://twitter.com/18F/status/768152916410638336](https://twitter.com/18F/status/768152916410638336))

